# Touren im Elm



## Hexen1x1 (8. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

könnt Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar gute Tourenvorschläge für den Elm geben ? Sind gerade aus den Dolomiten zurück und wollen ein bißchen die Kondition erhalten. Und das nächste ist halt der Elm .... 

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Edith L. (8. September 2003)

Gute Idee,

.....aber ich kann dem Frieden nicht so richtig glauben.....!

Viel Spass!

Mfg

Eddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der B (8. September 2003)

EDDY, EDDY... 

ma nich so mißtrauisch !!!

Vielleicht kannst du `Jungspund`-kicher- noch was lernen...


 KAMPF DER DUMMHEIT


----------



## Edith L. (8. September 2003)

Fühl mich schon bedeutend jünger, so ein richtiger "Spring-ins-Feld"!!!!

Ach, ich verrate hier keine Touren mehr! Nachher hafte ich noch, wenn sich alle die Knochen brechen.

Soll Hexen1X1 erstmal aus der virtuellen Welt den Gang ins hier und jetzt wagen!


----------



## Hexen1x1 (9. September 2003)

Die Frage war erst gemeint, daher begreife ich Eure Antworten nicht so recht. Aber vielleicht reicht meine Intelligenz für dieses gehobene Niveau ja einfach nicht aus ....

Hatte  mir von diesem Forum mehr versprochen als präpubertäre Äußerungen.


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Sorry, sorry,

aber Du bist mit diesem thread zeitlich etwas unglücklich erschienen, da hier im Forum die Fetzen flogen. 
Daher das Misstrauen.

Üblicherweise erscheint das Forum aber doch sehr viel versprechend zu sein! 

Mal Abwarten!

Mfg

Eddie


----------



## foxi (9. September 2003)

Hallo hex
Schreib dem kukuxumusu mal ne EMail. Der ist leider schon längere Zeit hier im Forum nicht aktiv. 
Vielleicht meldet sich auch der feeelix, der pendelt immer irgendwie zwischen Düsseldorf und Braunschweig.
Das sind zwei ganz nette Braunschweiger und bei denen bist du an der richtigen Adresse.


----------



## Hexen1x1 (9. September 2003)

Ok, Entschuldigung angenommen und vielen Dank für den Tip.
War bisher immer der Meinung, im Elm zu biken ist langweilig, aber vielleicht bin ich da auch schief gewickelt und voreingenommen. Gibt es im Elm gescheite Singletrails ?
Denn jedes Wochenende entweder in den Harz oder ins Hessische Bergland zu fahren, um ein paar HM zu machen, ist auf Dauer etwas kost- und zeitspielig.

Gruß Katrin


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Hexen 1x1,

kommt immer darauf an, was Du fahren willst.

Im Elm kann es gut zur Sache gehen. Sicherlich ist dort nicht Downhill dominierend. Eher CC. 
Das geht dann aber bis zum Abwinken.
Klink dich doch einfach in "Braunschweig und Umgebung" ein!
Da sind dann auch die netten biker!;-)  

Mfg
Eddie Lawson


----------



## Sir Gempi (9. September 2003)

Hehe, da bist du wirklich dem konspirativ-investigativen Eddie Lawson  zum Opfer gefallen, aber keine Sorge, wir sind keine so schlechten Menschen wie alle Leute sagen. ;-)

Feeelix, falls der Tip interessiert, ist übrigens bald wieder in BS, aber clevererweise ohne Bike. Hrrrmphhh!
Sieh auch Braunschweig-Srätt.

Na dann, frohes Forumschaffen, und bis vielleicht bald mal auf ner Tour, krass Höhenmeter vernichten.


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Tip:
Besoge Dir mal topographische Karten.
Gibt es eigentlich überall zu kaufen. Haben einen blauen Umschlag.
Ich glaub, dass ist einmal Karte "Schöningen" und die andere ist "Königslutter". Da findest Du den Elm in voller Pracht mit sämtlichen, naja fast sämtlichen, Wegen. 
Dann such Reitlingstal. 
So, dann Krümelburg, Drachenberg und Kuxberg. In diesem Bereich bietet sich dann schon mal einiges. 

MFG
Eddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (9. September 2003)

> Krümelburg


      

Krümelburg? Wo is die denne? Hab`n da wohl nicht sauber gemacht.  

+Co


----------



## Hexen1x1 (9. September 2003)

Danke Eddi,

eine Karte im Maßstab 1:25000 für den Elm habe ich mir letzte Woche schon besorgt. Jetzt meine Frage: wo ist es fahrtechnisch Anspruchsvoll ? und was verstehst Du unter anspruchsvoll ?
Bin halt noch nicht so ein fahrtechnisches As wie die meisten hier.


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Jetzt muss ich aber selber lachen!

Nee, "Krümmelburg" war es!


@BAM. Jetzt weisste Bescheid!


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Naja, abwarten mit Fahrtechnik, wer schon in den Dolomiten war.
Klar, Elm ist überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.
Ist übrigens ein Kalkblock, der während der Entstehung der Alpen neben dem Harz aus der nordeutschen Tiefebene nach oben gedrückt worden ist. Auf die Asse und die Salzgitterberge trifft selbiges zu.
So, in dem Bereich, den ich Dir genannt hab und im Anschluss daran geht es schon mal zur Sache.
Um im Elm aber richtig Höhenmeter zu fahren, musst Du fahren, fahren, fahren. Da ist der Harz eindeutiog besser und rauer!
In dem bezeichneten Bereich finden sich die höchsten Erhebungen und die "steilsten" Anstiege. Die sind natürlich nicht super lang und anstrengend!
Anspruchsvoll sind Singeltrails! Die gibt es in diesem Bereich auch!Jede kleine Abzweigung von einer Forstwegautobahn musste Du mal erfahren. 
Hab das zu Anfang auch so gemacht und nachher versuchen auf der Karte wiederzufinden.
Zusammen mit BAM endete das schliesslich in kompletten Elmumrundungen. So von BS aus 6,5 Std.
Der Schöninger Bereich (östlich) ist auch nicht ohne. Findet jetzt auch im Sept. die Bezirksmeisterschaft statt.
Von Lehre aus hast Du es nicht weit in den Elm. Wenn Du nicht mit dem Auto anfährst, kommst Du im nördlichen Bereich an. Da gibt es eine Anfahrt, die über dem Reitlingstal endet. Ab dort eröffnet sich alles.
Nett ist auch die Tour zum Watzumer Häuschen. Schnelles Singeltrail ballern.

Wenn hier in nächster Zeit nichts im Elm abgehen sollte, versuch es unbedingt auf eigene Faust und "....lass Dir überraschen...!",

oder häng Dich bei einer von unseren Touren an.
Dürfte vom Leistungsbild gemischt sein! Keiner bleibt zurück!

Ist in der Kürze hier nicht alles zu posten! 

Weitere Fragen?

MFG
Eddie


----------



## Hexen1x1 (9. September 2003)

Das ist schon mal eine ganze Menge für den Anfang. Ich werde am Wochenende einfach mal drauf los fahren und schauen was ich so finde. Ist am Wochenende viel "Mountainbike-Betrieb" im Elm, oder verteilt sich das ? Der Begriff "Forstwegautobahn" ist cool.


----------



## Hexen1x1 (9. September 2003)

Achso, ganz vergessen, vielen Dank für die Tips.
(wo bleibt nur meine gute Erziehung )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Das verteilt sich so! Hardcore schwer zu finden!

Also auf ein Problem muss ich noch unbedingt hinweisen. 
Im Reitlingstal gibt es oberhalb der Strasse so'n "Opa-Oma Ausflugsrestaurant", diesen  Bereich unbedingt MEIDEN!!!!
Alles drum herum top!

Und dann berichte mal!!!

Wenn Du die Gegend kennst, ist es leichter Dir weitere Tips zu geben.

MFG
Eddie


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (9. September 2003)

> Nee, "Krümmelburg" war es!



Da krümmel ich mich doch glatt vor Lachen. Von mir aus kann das so weitergehen. "Kümmelburg, Bümmelburg   . Man merkt das Du lange nicht da warst. Wird mal wieder Zeit. Heißt glaube ich " Kimmelburg" der Schuppen. Sind übrigens in der Tat wirklich nur noch Krümel von über, somit war Deine erste Aussage schon korrekt. 


bin- BAM


----------



## hellrazor (9. September 2003)

Als topographische Karte kann ich den "KV Plan Freizeit im Elm" empfehlen. Kostet 4 Euro und ist sehr übersichtlich. Da ist vieles eingezeichnet, aber nicht alles. Vor Ort findest du garantiert Trails, die da nicht drinne sind.

Vor einer Woche bin ich vom Elmhaus (Schöningen) bis Café Diana Ruth (Bornum) und wieder zurück gefahren. Da habe ich geile Singletrails entdeckt.

Vielleicht noch ein Tip. Fahre wenn es geht unter der Woche. Da ist dort nicht ganz soviel los in Sachen Fußgänger und Hunde .

Mirko


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Waaaaas, ich lange nicht da gewesen!

Als Du BAM mit Jenny letztens über die Strasse abgefahren bist, hab ich noch den Aufstieg in Angriff und die Burg auf meinem holden Roß im Sturme eingenommen!!!!


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

@hellrazor

da ist er einmal durch den gesamten Elm gemoscht!



Ich sag ja, das Ding ist nicht langweilig!!!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (9. September 2003)

> Burg auf meinem holden Roß im Sturme eingenommen!!!!



Da hättest Du das Schild ja lesen künnen: Kimmelburg.

Den Elm lernt man am besten kennen wenn man da einfach rein fährt und sich dann verfranzt. Beim suchen nach dem ausgang findet man die besten Trails. Wenn man jeden Tag fahren kann dauert das ungefähr 2 Jahre.

Ps:





> Roß



Muß das nicht heißen "ROST"?  

Gruß  bin-BAM+CO


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Mmmmh, war es nicht doch

                 Krimmelburg?


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (9. September 2003)

> Krimmelburg?


    

Kann sein. Da hilft nur nachguggen. Wann?:


----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Du meinst,....wir sollten uns mal wieder in den Elm verkrümmeln; -krümeln; -krimmeln oder -kümmeln????!!!!!

Na, am WE! 
Da wird doch wohl was zu machen sein?!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (9. September 2003)

> Da wird doch wohl was zu machen sein?!



Ich denke das geht. Da könnte sich Hexenschneebesen ja mit einklinken. Wendy fährt bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (9. September 2003)

Wer ist'n Wendy???

Der Sir(e) G. kann dies WE wohl nicht!


----------



## Sir Gempi (9. September 2003)

Nee, dies Wochenende fällt aus, aber beim nächsten müßte ich eigentlich heiter dabei sein.

Laßt doch die Burg Burg sein, kaputt isse eh, da hilft auch kein schöner Name mehr.

Alsdann, happy trails!


----------



## feeelix (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *... Vielleicht meldet sich auch der feeelix, der pendelt immer irgendwie zwischen Düsseldorf und Braunschweig.
> Das sind zwei ganz nette Braunschweiger und bei denen bist du an der richtigen Adresse. *


  

na was liest man da!? ich werde empfohlen! huch!   

1. im elm ist es nicht langweilig.

2. ja ja ich hol mein bike ja bald! aber in düsseldorf will ja erst noch 'ne abschiedsrunde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gedreht werden.

3. ich kenne den elm ja noch kaum und eigne mich daher noch überhaupt gar nicht als guide. aber BAM kennt sich aus. und eddie wohl auch. mit BAM bin ich schon mal 'ne schöne runde durch den elm gedreht. war echt gut. für mich müssen es auch nicht unbedingt xy höhenmeter sein. spaß soll es machen und auch etwas anstrengend natürlich! das weizen danach will ja verdient sein.

gruß

feeelix


----------



## Rabbit (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hexen1x1 _
> *Danke Eddi,
> 
> eine Karte im Maßstab 1:25000 für den Elm habe ich mir letzte Woche schon besorgt. Jetzt meine Frage: wo ist es fahrtechnisch Anspruchsvoll ? und was verstehst Du unter anspruchsvoll ?
> Bin halt noch nicht so ein fahrtechnisches As wie die meisten hier. *


Hallo Katrin,

damit Du keine "bösen"  Überraschungen erfährst kannst Du dir Informationen zu dem Anforderungsprofil der "Braunschweigtouren" aus DIESEM Beitrag beschaffen!

Viel Spaß bei deinen Touren im Elm,
Gruß,
Harry


----------



## feeelix (9. September 2003)

sag mal, rabbit, was soll das? willst du hier jetzt zoff reinbringen?

der von dir verlinkte thread hat mit sicherheit ein paar übertreibungen und missverständnisse in sich.

ich glaube, ob man leistungs-, anspruchs- und nicht zuletzt spaßtechnisch zueinander passt, findet man besser miteinander auf dem bike im wald heraus, als durch das lesen irgendwelcher threads, die sich hochgeschaukelt haben.

und so, schlage ich vor, werden wir es auch machen. da kann uns ein cheeseburger ohne käse nicht von abhalten!  (DAS WAR EIN ZWINKER-SMILEY!)

gruß

feeelix


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (9. September 2003)

> damit Du keine "bösen"  Überraschungen erfährst kannst Du dir Informationen zu dem Anforderungsprofil der "Braunschweigtouren" aus DIESEM Beitrag beschaffen!



Hallo Rabbit,
ich bin sicher das Katrin unseren "Anforderrungen" voll geachsen ist und ganz bestimmt ohne Fahrtechnikseminar. Du solltest Dich zwecks Deiner Postings vielleicht mal von Deinen Kollegen beraten lassen.



> Wer ist'n Wendy???



Oh man,oh man , guck ins Profil . Wendy bin natürlich auch ich       . 



> ich werde empfohlen! huch!



Na kein Wunder, einen der nie sein Bike dabei hat braucht man nicht zu fürchten und empfiehlt ihn halt weiter , alter Nachtschwärmer. Im alten BS thread steht auch noch was für Dich. 

Gruß von ich bin BAM,Eddie,Gempi,Sir Gempi,Der B, Wendy............................................................................................................................................397 Fine


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (9. September 2003)

> ob man leistungs-, anspruchs- und nicht zuletzt spaßtechnisch zueinander passt, findet man besser miteinander auf dem bike im wald heraus



                             Trick von Sir Gempi


----------



## Rabbit (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von feeelix _
> *sag mal, rabbit, was soll das? willst du hier jetzt zoff reinbringen?*


Hm, ich wurde mal darauf hingewiesen in diesem Beitrag solle auf *sachliche* Weise dargestellt worden sein, welche Anforderungen an die Teilnehmer an den Touren in BS und Umgebung gestellt werden.
Mehr nicht!


> *
> ich glaube, ob man leistungs-, anspruchs- und nicht zuletzt spaßtechnisch zueinander passt, findet man besser miteinander auf dem bike im wald heraus, ...
> *


Korrekt, nur sollte man das nach der Tour auch feststellen und friedlich auseinander gehen und sich nicht anschließend hier im Forum über vielleicht schwächere Teilnehmer, in welcher Form auch immer, das Maul zerreissen!


> *
> ... als durch das lesen irgendwelcher threads, die sich hochgeschaukelt haben.
> *


Ach so, das war also gar nicht ernst gemeint, wurde "nur" hochgeschaukelt? Na, dann fehlt mir für diese Entgleisung aber irgendwie noch 'ne Entschuldigung! Kann man das von erwachsenen Menschen nicht erwarten?!

Gruß vom käselosen, forstwegrasendem Cheesburger mit Wohnsitz in Ahrensburg 
Rabbit


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (9. September 2003)

> Na, dann fehlt mir für diese Entgleisung aber irgendwie noch 'ne Entschuldigung!


    

Dann endschuldige Dich bei Dir selber. Die Entgleisung trägt nämlich einen namen: Rabbit , Moderator, Korrekter-Biker und Hobbypsychologe von Gottes Gnaden. Du hast diesen ganzen Quark hier angefangen, durch die arogante Art und Weise wie Du glaubst andere Forumsmitglieder  Massregeln zu können. Deine neuerlichen Attacken sprechen für sich. Überlege Dir also gut ob Du Dich hier noch weiter outen solltest. Auch die Halbwertzeit von Moderatoren ist nicht Unendlich.


Schöne Grüße vom ganz          ( Trick von Sir Gempi) BAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (9. September 2003)

> Der Löwe und der Hase
> 
> Ein Löwe würdiget einen drollichten Hasen seiner nähern Bekanntschaft. "Aber ist es denn wahr", fragte ihn einst der Hase, "daß euch Löwen ein elender krähender Hahn so leicht verjagen kann?"
> 
> ...



Wer möchte da nicht Köter sein. 
        
( Dank an Sir Gempi für diesen Trick)


Good Night ,     the lovely BAM


----------



## Sir Gempi (10. September 2003)

Rabbit, vielen Dank für den Link, ich hatte schon fast vergessen wer hier eigentlich den ersten Stein geworfen hat.
Ich frage mich wirklich welche Deeskalationsstrategie du eigentlich verfolgst, bei ner 1.Mai-Demo wärst du der beste Kumpel jedes Anarcho-Punks!


@BAM: Wuuuuuunderbar!   Das hab ich gern, wenn ich nach Hause komme, und nicht ins Jolly kann, weil mein Face vom letzten Sturz so übel zerschrammt ist, das die Rausschmeisser nicht mal mehr nach nem Ausweis fragen...  

Ja richtig gehört die Herren, auch der ultrakorrekteste Biker stürzt mal. Ich führe allerdings strafmildernd an, das ich absolut volltrunken war (Frühschoppen in Dibbesdorf am So), und fehlerhafterweise das Hindernis (einen groooßen Ampelpfosten) voll fixiert habe. Und Leute, merkt euch eins, so ein Pfosten GEHT NICHT AUS DEM WEG!!!  
Aber egal, selbst das wirft mich nicht aus der Bahn, was mich nicht umbringt...

So, morgen geht's mal wieder Richtung echte Berge, ich freu mich schon, und wünsch euch mächtig bächtig viel Spaß,

mit ganz ganz lieben Grüßen, Gempi


----------



## Hexen1x1 (10. September 2003)

Nun fangt doch nicht schon wieder an zu streiten !
Ich weiß zwar nicht um was es geht, und mir den ganzen "Braunschweig und Umgebung"-Treat durchzulesen
hatte ich auch keine Lust, aber falls ich leistungstechnisch nicht dazupasse (und davon gehe ich mal ganz stark aus), dann habt Ihr Jungs wenigstens was zu lachen.

Hat doch auch was positives ... ---- "seht mal die alte Oma da, auf Ihrem Klapprad, wie sie hinterherhächelt.... und stundenspäter auch ans ziel kommt" 
 

Und in dem Punkt muß ich Feeelix recht geben, ob man biketechnisch zueinander paßt findet man am besten auf den Trails im Wald heraus. 

Also laßt mich wissen, wann und wo es los gehen soll. Falls es zeitlich paßt, bin ich mit meinem Schneebesen dabei ... 

so long
Katrin


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

Tja, HEXEN 1X1, tut mir leid, aber das ist es von was ich anfangs gesprochen hatte. 
Ich kann Dir da nur recht gegeben, ob es passt zeigt sich beim Fahren. Übrigens war unsere letzte Tour trotz eines weit gefächerten Leistungsstandes ein voller Erfolg und dürfte jedem Spass gemacht haben,was die Aussagen und Hinweise dieses Moderators ad adsurdum führt!
Ich nehme an, dass wirst Du schon richtig erkannt haben.  

@ Rabbit! Also, ich kann es einfach nicht glauben. Dachte die Angelegenheit hätte ich mit gage nachhaltig geklärt! 
Die Wellen sollten sich glätten! Und nun das! Ein Moderator erweist sich als nachtragender Brandstifter! Wie wäre es, wenn Du daraus selbst Deine eigenen Konsequenzen ziehst!

MFG
Eddie


----------



## Hexen1x1 (10. September 2003)

Hi Eddi,

wie gefächert ist denn das Alter der Teilnehmer bei Euren Touren ?

Gruß
Katrin


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

Auch das fächert sich auf!
Biken kann man ja auch in jedem Alter betreiben!
Da MTB-biken nun auch nicht mehr grad die jüngste Trendsportart ist, liegste mit nem '69 Baujahr jedenfalls nicht daneben!

MFG

Eddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der B (10. September 2003)

nun ja geistiges- oder körperliches Alter ???

Manchmal fühle ich mich wie 14 !  -schmunzel-

BAM ist -wie sein nick scho`aussagt- mindestens 100    

EDDY hat 40 Jahre auf der UNI verbracht -vor dem Krieg!!! (WWII)    

und Pinoccio ist 12 !

noch Fragen?





Hab euch alle Soooooo


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (10. September 2003)

> (Frühschoppen in Dibbesdorf am So),



@ Sir G.   Hat man Dich dazu Gezwungen? Hat man Dir Geld dafür Geboten? Mußte da einen Teil meiner schrecklichen Kindheit absitzen. Naja, Schwamm drüber, aber sollte Dir noch einmal ein derartiger Lapsus unterlaufen sehe ich mich genötigt Dich zu einem Fahrtechnikseminar anzumelden. 
BAM wünscht Dir viel Spass in den "korrekten" Bergen und natürlich Hals und Beinbruch. 


> dann habt Ihr Jungs wenigstens was zu lachen


      

@ He 1*1 Bei uns wird niemand ausgelacht! Wir waren alle mal Anfänger. Manche sind es bis Heute(JCP). ( Kleiner Insider für Eddie)

* F:ck, ich find das verkackte Zeichen nicht!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (10. September 2003)

> Hab euch alle Soooooo


  

 . Mich auch?!!!!!!!!   " Oh my Good, she killed BAM"


----------



## Hexen1x1 (10. September 2003)

Mal ´ne andere Frage: wie haltet Ihr Euch im Winter fit ?
Macht Ihr Krafttraining, etc ?


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

Da wird im Grundlagenausdauerbereich gefahren!!!
Kilometerfressen! MTB,Trekking oder Rennrad!!


----------



## Hexen1x1 (10. September 2003)

Und überhaupt kein Krafttraining ?


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

Mach ich nicht!
BAM macht das glaub ich!Frag mal da nach!

Noch ein Nachtrag: Es ist die Krimmelburg!
Wo die liegt muss man natürlich wissen. Da ist wirklich kein "Krümel" mehr vorhanden. Mit viel Phantasie erkennt man noch den Wall!


----------



## Hexen1x1 (10. September 2003)

Die Frage eigentlich auch nur deshalb, weil ich gemerkt habe, daß es mir leichter fällt lange Steigungen zu fahren, seitdem ich Krafttraining mache. Vorher haben meine Beine schon gestreikt, wenn ich die kleinste Steigung vor mir hatte ....

Und irgend ein Trainer in unserem Verein hat mir mal gesagt, Kraft vor Ausdauer. Habe erst später begriffen, was er damit meinte.


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

Mmmmh,
da hat er Recht und Unrecht zu gleich!

Ohne Ausdauer keine Kraft und umgekehrt.

Ich mach das so, im Winter Grundlagenausdauer trainieren und dann im Frühjahr anfangen mit Krafteinheiten!

Anm: So so, im Verein!;-)


----------



## Hexen1x1 (10. September 2003)

Nicht falsch verstehen: kein Mountainbike-Verein, nur ein Kraftsportverein. Bin früher viel Spinning gefahren, und der Trainer vertrat halt diese These.

Gibt es denn in Braunschweig überhaupt sowas wie einen Mountainbike-Verein ? Falls ja, hätte ich noch nie etwas davon gehört.

Wo fahrt Ihr so, wenn Ihr richtig in die Berge fahrt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (10. September 2003)

Nicht dass ich den Anspruch erhebe richtig zu trainieren 

Aber ich habe festgestellt, dass besonders Ausgleichssport fuer den Oberkoerper sich alles andere als negativ auf die fahrerische Leistung auswirkt. Davon abgesehen halte ich allerdings Fahren auch fuer das beste Training fuer's Fahren 

Sehr kompetente Beratung zu dem Thema gibt's uebrigens in diesem Forum  ...


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (10. September 2003)

> Aber ich habe festgestellt, dass besonders Ausgleichssport fuer den Oberkoerper sich alles andere als negativ auf die fahrerische Leistung auswirkt. Davon abgesehen halte ich allerdings Fahren auch fuer das beste Training fuer's Fahren



@ Gage: Yes.


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

Ausgleichssport!!!

Kann ich auch noch was beitragen!

Fing ich doch mal an, mit der vom Fahrradfahren herrührenden Ausdauer das Laufen zu beginnen. Dabei sollte man natürlich aufpassen! Kondition war da, aber die nunmehr beanspruchten Sehnen und Muskeln auf diese neue Belastung überhaupt nicht vorbereitet. Folge: Nettes Achillessehnenproblem.

Ach ja: Und immer schönes das Dehnen vorher nicht vergessen!


----------



## Droppel (10. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eddie Lawson _
> *Ausgleichssport!!!
> 
> Kann ich auch noch was beitragen!
> ...




Muss aber nicht gleich jeder bekommen. War eben Dein Lindenblatt Eddie!

Ich und Mausi machen viel Sport. Radfahren  , laufen, schwimmen, auch mal Muckibude. Ich hab nichts und Mausi muss sich jetzt Knorpelaufbaumasse spritzen lassen. Die Knie machen es nicht mehr so.

Ist also ganz unterschiedlich.

Das mit dem Stretching halte ich fast so wie Eddie - ich habe allerdings im Fitness-Forum böse Prügel dafür bekommen .... 


Gruß,


Lars!


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

Och, ich kann hier noch mehr beitragen!

Hatte mal ne schöne Schleimbeutelentzündung überm rechten Knie flankiert mit Muskelentzündung im rechten Oberschenkel.
Herrlich! Sportmediziner ratlos!
Nix mehr biken=wie Entzug!

Nachdem ich das los war und endlich wieder biken konnte (fang von vorne an), ging das in der rechten Sehnenscheide und der Hand los! Bis mir 'ne Physiotherapeuten dann den Tip gab mit Dehnen,Stretching etc. Das hat eindeutig geholfen.
Salben und Tabletten brachten überhaupt nichts, kann man alles weglassen.

Aber wenn man erstmal was mit dem Knie hat, das ist deftig und heftig!!

Vielleicht könnte man sich auch mal für die Fortsezung des Weissen Haie's bewerben und dann die Krankengeschichte ordentlich mal auf den Tisch legen.
Gibt es schon so einen wehleidigen thread zum Ausheulen? "Die Leiden des Biker!"  

MFG
Eddie


----------



## Hexen1x1 (10. September 2003)

Stimmt das Dehnen ist superwichtig, aber ich gebe ehrlich zu, ich vernachlässige es meistens. Als strafe dafür habe ich bereits eine Muskelverkürzung im linken Beinbizeps.
Strafe muß wohl sein !  

Ihr seid mir noch eine Antwort schuldig: Gibt es einen Mountainbike-Verein in Braunschweig, bzw. Umgebung ?


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

Ich trau mich nicht!!!!

Verein?! "Club" wäre der treffende Ausdruck. Komische Erfahrungen mit dem MTV-Braunschweig Mountainbikeabteilung gemacht!

Dann gibt es noch an der TU Braunschweig eine MTB-Abteilung. Bin mit denen noch nicht gefahren, nur mal mit der dortigen Rennradabteilung. 

Aber auch da musst Du Deine eigenen persönlichen Erfahrungen machen! Naja hast auch nur nachgefragt, ob es was gibt! 

Sonst ist das hier alles sehr Rennrad bezogen und das ist ein eigenes Volk.


----------



## Hexen1x1 (10. September 2003)

Nicht das ich Interesse hätte einem beizutreten, hat mich nur so am Rande interessiert. 
Ich kann auch fahren, ohne einem Verein anzugehören. 

Bei mir verhält es sich eh so, daß ich daß Biken, im Gegensatz zu den meisten hier, als Ausgleichssport zum Gewichte stemmen nutze. Was auch erklärt, warum ich der Meinung bin technisch niemals wirklich top zu sein. 

Man kann nicht auf allen Hochzeiten tanzen, und Spitzenplätze belegen.
Aber: Spaß muß es machen, und das macht mir das Biken.


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (10. September 2003)

> "Die Leiden des Biker!"


  

@ EL: Oh man , oh man, und das von einem Akademiker. Tadel! Hier,(`s ) kannste noch dranpappen. Das mit dem Knie kam von den Dicken Gängen die Du ja immer treten mußtest. Ich hatte Dich gewarnt.



> ich habe allerdings im Fitness-Forum böse Prügel dafür bekommen ....


  

@ Droppel: So ne Rüssel. 



> Muskelverkürzung im linken Beinbizeps



@ He 1+1; Ahja?!!   Wo kommen die denn her, die mukkis?



> aber falls ich leistungstechnisch nicht dazupasse (und davon gehe ich mal ganz stark aus),


  

So, so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

@BAM, 
ich befürchte auch schon, dass da jemand mächtig mächtig untertreibt!;-) 

@1X1 das wird ja immer interessanter!!!
In welchem Umfang betreibst Du denn das?

MFG
Eddie


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (10. September 2003)

> 1X1


  

Kann mir mal einer sagen wie man das MF Zeichen erzeugt?


----------



## Edith L. (10. September 2003)

Na BAM,

die Gelegenheit laß ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen!

Schau mal: Schreib doch einfach mal 1x1=1!

Oder:
Das Zeichen zwischen den beiden 1. befindet sich im unteren linken Bereich Deiner Tastatur.

Man könnte auch sagen es ist einfach der Buchstabe X !

;-)

Viel Spaß

Eddie


----------



## Hexen1x1 (11. September 2003)

Nix ! Hier wird nicht untertrieben ! Bin wirklich nicht gerade das fahrtechnische Genie ! Wenn Ihr mich fahren seht, werdet Ihr  mir zustimmen.... 

Krafttraining mache ich etwas 3-4 mal die Woche, daher bleibt nur am Wochenende Zeit zum biken. Unter der Woche komme ich abends meistens recht spät aus dem Kraftraum. Jedenfalls zu spät um dann dann auch noch meinen Schneebesen auszuführen. Und jetzt werden die Tage ja auch schon wieder kürzer - shit - da geht es dann überhaupt nicht mehr.

Wie oft fahrt Ihr in der Woche ? Und welche Kilometerleistung ?

Gruß
Katrin


----------



## Edith L. (11. September 2003)

Mmmmh, 

naja, dann werden wir uns auf den Forstwegautobahnen von Dir kräftemässig berghoch zeihen lassen oder zum Chancenausgleich wird nur noch im Singeltrail technisch bergan gefahren! ;-)

Ich versuche so 3 mal die Woche zu fahren. Davon 2 mal am WE und einmal in der Wochenmitte. Stichwort Intervall und Superkompensation (Hoffentlich lös ich jetzt nicht eine riesige Diskussion über das für und wider...aus).
Am Wochenende jedenfalls keine Einheit unter drei Std. 

MFG
Eddie Lawson

Ps: Hätte ich fast vergessen! Ich lege weniger auf Kilometerleistung wert als auf den zeitlichen Aspekt. Meiner Meinung nach zählen die Std und was man gerade trainiert (Pulsbereich) oder überhaupt fahren möchte!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (11. September 2003)

Ich fahr nur Puls 130!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droppel (11. September 2003)

Tja, ich fahre auch ab und zu mal. Meine Tips hole ich mir aus den Regionalen Anzeigeblättern. Heute stand z. Bsp. drin:

...."für die 35 km sollten geübte Radfahrer 4 Stunden einplanen ..."

Alles klar???


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (11. September 2003)

........is ja`n echt geiles Wetter zum biken. Kotz! Egal, habe gestern Nacht etwas entdeckt, das mich hoffen läsßt. Aber der Reihe nach....



> Man könnte auch sagen es ist einfach der Buchstabe X !



@ EL  Ich find das gar nicht komisch wie Du Dich in der Öffentlichkeit über die Gebrechen alter Menschen lustig machst.Ts, Ts,* Kopfschüttel *.



> Und jetzt werden die Tage ja auch schon wieder kürzer



@ He1x1  Fährst einfach ein bisserl schneller und schon stimmen die Kilometer wieder. 

@ die geächteten
Hurrahhhhhh....... wir sind nicht allein. Es Leben gibt in den unendlichen Weiten des I-Net!!!! Ährlich. Bin im Momment noch zu blöde den Link zu setzen wird aber nachgereicht.
Gruß BAM


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (11. September 2003)

> für die 35 km sollten geübte Radfahrer 4 Stunden einplanen ..."



           

Ich sags ja immer wieder,wozu die Räder mitschleppen.


----------



## Hexen1x1 (11. September 2003)

Tja, ich halte mich an die Vorschläge von solchen Zeitschriften, und deshalb reicht abends die Zeit auch nicht mehr aus,  

Eddi, erklär mir mal, was ich unter Intensität und Superkompensation verstehen muß ...


----------



## Edith L. (11. September 2003)

Boah, ich hab es gewusst!

Nee, da verweise ich auf die ....entsprechenden Zeitschriften und sonstige einschlägige Literatur......

Und...wer so viel Sport betreibt wie Du, der kann mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass seien Böhmische Dörfer???!!!;-)

Und, um den Kopf nun in Anbetracht dieses reichhaltigen und tagefüllenden Themas sowie der unterschiedlichen Philosophien aus der Schlinge zu ziehen, benutze mal die "Suche"-funktion, Stichwort "Superkompensation". Erhältst Du 19 Treffer! Viel Spass beim verwirrenden Lesen im Fitnessbereich!

MFG

Eddie


----------



## Hexen1x1 (11. September 2003)

Nun gut mit Intensität kann ich ja gerade noch was anfangen - aber Superkompensation - ich werde auch mal die Suchmaschine bemühen - vielleicht werde ich dann schlauer.

Zum Thema Intensität:

Arthur Jones sagte einst:
" Wer nach dem Training noch nie gekotzt hat, weiß nicht was Intensität ist !"


----------



## Hexen1x1 (11. September 2003)

*Die Superkompensation ist ein durch das Ausdauertraining hervorgerufener Effekt, der die Speicherkapazität der fettfreien Energie erhöht.* 

Ahhhhjjjjaaaa, nun ist alles klar !


----------



## Edith L. (11. September 2003)

Lach!!! Jau, da biste ja gleich richtig eingestiegen!!!!


Die Erkenntnis wieviele Kilometer so gefahren werden, sollen oder müssen, ist im Ergebnis genauso unerschöpflich und aussagefähig!
Gibt es auch nen thread drüber! Ich glaub der heist "Wieviel fahrt ihr so?!"


----------



## Hexen1x1 (11. September 2003)

Scheint mir mehr was für Profi`s zu sein, das Thema.
Für mich steht Spaß eigentlich an 1. Stelle, dabei ist es mir ziemlich egal, in welchem Pulsbereich ich fahre oder wieviele KM.

 

Aber ich weiß: Man kann auch daraus eine Wissenschaft machen.


----------



## Edith L. (11. September 2003)

Genau und Dr. med. Sonstwohin kann wer anders werden!

Daher werden wir jetzt mal wieder etwas konkreter und basteln selbst an der eigenen Speicherkapazität!

So Ihr Luschen,

wat is jetzt, WE naht, Tour am Sonntag, Ziel bitte? Wetter sollte Sonntag wieder passen!
Schlammreifen braucht man wohl noch nicht! 

BAM haste Dein Auto fertig oder habense die Mühle stillgelegt?

Was ist'n mit Wendy?

Feeelix?

Noch wer, der hier mitliest?

MFG
Eddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feeelix (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hexen1x1 _
> *Hi Eddi,
> 
> wie gefächert ist denn das Alter der Teilnehmer bei Euren Touren ?
> ...


als ich mal mit bam und ropatt fuhr, war der eine halb so alt wie ich und der andere 20 jahre älter als. 

ich fahre heute noch nach düsseldorf und werde auf dem rückweg wohl mein rad mitbringen!!!













gruß

feeelix


----------



## Elmtb (11. September 2003)

Na holla, dass in so kurzer Zeit, so viele Beiträge entstehen können?!
Wollte nur ma anmerken, dass ich vom Elm auch ein klein wenig verstehe, da ich hochgerechnet schon etwa 200 mal dort biken war. Besonders geil sind übrigens sommerliche Nachttouren.
Das aber nur am Rande...

Neuste sportwissenschaftliche Studien ergaben übrigens, dass Dehnen etwa null komma garnichts bringt. Gutes Aufwärmen aber schon! Ich dehnen mich aus Überzeugung zwar trotzdem, nötig ist es aber wohl nicht.


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (11. September 2003)

> Arthur Jones sagte einst:
> " Wer nach dem Training noch nie gekotzt hat, weiß nicht was Intensität ist !"



@ All  BAM sagt Heute :" Wer beim trainieren noch nicht gekotzt hat, weiß nicht was Training ist !"



> Die Superkompensation ist ein durch das Ausdauertraining hervorgerufener Effekt, der die Speicherkapazität der fettfreien Energie erhöht


Hört sich an wie die Gebrauchsanweisung für ein Batterieladegerät. Brrrrhhhh, Fettfreie Energie,wie sich das anhört, schmeckt bestimmt ekelhaft.



> Tour am Sonntag, Ziel bitte?


@ EL  Lümmelburg?  



> Schlammreifen braucht man wohl noch nicht!


Du vielleicht doch.   



> werde auf dem rückweg wohl mein rad mitbringen!!!


@ feeliX  Wird ja wohl auch langsam Zeit. Nette Männchen, wo haste die denn her bitte?



> Neuste sportwissenschaftliche Studien ergaben übrigens, dass Dehnen etwa null komma garnichts bringt


@ elmtb  "Die Sehnen, die Sehnen, die freuen sich, sehr wohl auf`s Dehnen"

Bis Denne


----------



## Freeriderin (11. September 2003)

> ...shit...


 
@ Hexen 1x1 Sag mal wat dat denne? **** rauchen und Sport, wie kriegst Du das unter einen Hut?


----------



## Freeriderin (11. September 2003)

> Was ist'n mit Wendy?


@ Eddielein     Was soll mit mir sein? Die Kringelburg laß ich mir doch nicht entgehen.       (Sir G rules)


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

@ElmTb 
....geile....sommerliche Nachttouren...
Biste denn auch gefahren?;-)

So, wenn es um ne Tour geht, kann ich nur am Sonntag!
14 Uhr? 
Elm?
Treffpunkt: BS,First cycle?
Eventuelles Einsammeln am Elm und zwar /K 637/Dettumer Grund gegen ca 15.10 Uhr?

Anforderung: 70 km; technisch mittel, bis 4 Std.

(Kleiner Insider:...keine Verpflegungsboxen und vier Flaschen am Bike erforderlich!         

Schon gesehen Kultmitglied   Biker17   ist gesperrt.

@Wendy: wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste, könnte ich meinen, Du wärest eine von BAM's Scheinidentitäten!

MFG
Eddie


----------



## Hexen1x1 (12. September 2003)

Schade, wäre gerne mit Insidern gefahren, aber am Sonntag klappt´s bei mir nicht.  

Werde  morgen mal den Elm erkunden, ein paar tolle Tips habt Ihr mir ja gegeben, und auf der Karte habe ich mir auch schon eine Runde zusammengestellt.

Bei meinem Orientierungssinn werde ich mich aber bestimmt verfransen, und im Nirvana landen .... dort könnt Ihr mich dann am Sonntag ja wieder einfangen  

Gibt´s im Elm eigentlich eine gute Kneipe, wo man eine gepflegte Weizenkaltschale zu sich nehmen kann ?
Und jetzt bitte nicht das Oma und Opa-Lokal im Reitlingstal empfehlen  

Gruß
Katrin


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

Vielleicht dann doch lieber ne Apfelschorle!!!! Kopfschüttel!!!

Es gibt noch am Parkplatz Tetzelstein eine Ausflugsgaststätte! Die ist aber sicher auch nicht besser als das Teil im Reitlingstal!  
Und dann noch oberhalb von Eitzum am Waldrand, dat Watzumer Häuschen! Ist auch wieder bewirtschaftet! Die freuen sich sicher über jeden Tip! 
Wie das von hellrazor erwähnte Dianaruh oberhalb von Bornum ist , weiß ich nicht (gab es bestimmt schon, bevor sich die Lady an die Brückenpfeiler gerammt hat), da mosche ich ganz ganz selten lang. In dem Bereich gibt es aber auch ein paar nette Anstiege!

MFG
E.L.


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

Leg mal die Eckpunkte Deiner Tour offen, vielleicht ist ja noch ein kleines Schmankerl einzufügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (12. September 2003)

> keine Verpflegungsboxen und vier Flaschen am Bike erforderlich


  
Sucks, jetzt kann ich die Tonnenschwere Gulaschkannone wieder die Kellertreppe runter schleppen. Mmmmmmhh?????? Gulaschcannone? Gulagcannoenteil? kannonengulasch? AAhhh!!! Ich hab`s, C a n n e n t a i l. *Schüttel*




> Kultmitglied Biker17 ist gesperrt


Der nennt sich jetzt Biker 18 o. 19 o...........
Auch so ein Problem dieses rigiden Systems. Alle hacken auf ihm rum und keiner hilft ihm, Er kassiert die Punkte, die anderren lachen sich tod, dabei sind einige selber ziehmlich gaga.:

@ Thread  Würde vorschlagen nach der Tour am Sonntag lassen wir den hier absperren,wir haben ja schließlich einen
 " Schlüsselumdrehennurmitangelegtenprotektorensekuritymann" in unseren Reihen, wenn He1x1en ( for EL ) einverstanden ist.

@ Rest  Ja. E. So. 14:00. 1st C. The limitet bottle tour. Ol reit.

The best bicyclesrepairman of south- east NiederihrSachsen BAM


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (12. September 2003)

> Dianaruh


  

@ KKhhhrrrr!!!!    

Waten dat? Saharapinguin?Wo solln das sein.


----------



## Hexen1x1 (12. September 2003)

Also ich hatte mir die Tour so gedacht:

Lehre  - Bornum - Richtung Drachberg - 
dort über Forstmeisterweg bis Langeleben - dort südlich
Richtung Tetzelweg - Tetzelstein - Reitlingstal - Teufelsküche -
Drachenberg - Burgberg - "Krümelburg" - und dort will ich versuchen auf den Dettumer Grund zu kommen und von dort
irgendwie wieder Richtung Bornum.

Aber wie schon erwähnt - ich werde wahrscheinlich am Sonntag noch durch den Elm irren ....    

Ich habe die Karte "KVPlan - Freizeit im Elm" Maßstab 1:25.000,
nur enden auf der viele Pfande im nichts ... kommt man dort weiter ?


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

@BAMtitam: Diana ruht irgendwo im Empire!

@Abraxas ! : Nimm den Besen mit, lässt Dich aus der Sackgasse ausfliegen!

So nee, geht ja gar nicht.

Also bis Drachenberg i.O. dann Richtung Langeleben aber nur bis Du an einer Wegkreuzung auf eine verlassene Funkstation triffst, dort rechts runter, in der Abfahrt erste Links weiter runter bis zur L290. Da nur rüber und neben der Strasse auf nem Singeltrail bergan bis zum Tetzelstein. Da vom Parkplatz über die Strasse in den nächsten Weg, nach ca. 30 Metern gleich wieder rechts den Weg runter bis du auf nem kleinen Parkplatz ankommst, dort über den Forstweg in einen Singletrail rein. Dieser führt immer am Berg lang bis Du auf einem Forstweg rauskommst den rechts hoch weiter und kommst dann am Reitling in der Nähe der  Gaststätte raus. Vor der Gaststätte kommt ne kleine Teerauffahrt (Parkplatz) und geht über in einen heftig ansteigenden Forstweg. DEnn angehen bis auf der linken Seite ein Singeltrail kommt, da links rein und dann immer schön Gas geben! Der spukt Dich dann auf einem Forstweg raus, der rechts hoch zur Krimmelburg ! führt. Dann Forstweg weiter und nächste Forstwegkreuzung nicht links sondern rechts rein. An der nächsten Kreuzung links runter und dann bloss nicht den Singletrail links zum Dettumer Grund verpassen, wäre aber auch nicht schlimm, kommst dann geradeaus wieder Bornum raus.

So, jetzt schlägt mich BAM tot!


----------



## Der B (12. September 2003)

OK Sonntach bin i dabei...

mit welchem Bike ???


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

@Der B
Würdest Du nicht Dein gesamtes Kapital in Deinen 250 ccm Status-Poser- Motocross-Bomber-ohne Motor investieren, hättest Du vielleicht auch ein Bike für den Ausflug ins Wildschweinrevier!

 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der B (12. September 2003)

???? ... 

Optimales Tourenbike 

nur 20 Kg... 

perfekt zur Bergab - touren...


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

Nimm mal das Maschendrahtgeflecht davor weg und geh weiter zurück, damit Dein grünes "Bike" auch auf's Foto passt!


----------



## Der B (12. September 2003)

Jetzt die Totale...


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

Jau, bin beeindruckt!
Respekt ein ordentlicher JOHN DEERE!
Das nenne ich FAT-TIRE

Und nun stimmen wir an:".....Resi, i hol Dir mit 'nem Traktor ab...!

Damit könnte man nen schönen neuen Downhill für die Ewigkeit in den Hang ziehen!
Holla die Waldfee!


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

@Hexen1X1 

Da wird dann aber ein Elm-Bericht abgeliefert,oder?


----------



## Hexen1x1 (12. September 2003)

@BAM: Denke auch, daß der Threat nach dem Wochenende geschlossen werden sollte. Habt mir ja tolle Ratschläge gegeben -
thanks


@Eddi: Warum sollte BAM Dich jetzt tot schlagen ? Hast Du seinen Geheimtip verraten ????

Habe mir Deinen Vorschlag ausgedruckt (klingt nämlich saugut,- oder darf man das in diesem Form nicht sagen ? -  und gerade versucht auf meiner Karte etwas damit anzufangen ... Fehlanzeige ... typisch Weiber ! Ich glaube ich fahr einfach drauf los, und versuche mit an Deine Hinweise zu halten ... wenn Ihr Montag nichts von mir hört hat´s und meinen Besen zerrissen.

Bin mal gespannt ob ich die Singletrails im Elm halbwegs gescheit hinbekomme, oder ob es eine einzige Schiebepassage wird 


 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß am Sonntag !

Hals- und Beinbruck ! (aber nicht wirklich)

Katrin


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

Also, das ist schon teilweise ein ziemlich heisser Tip.

Halt die Augen auf, folge den Spuren und löse Dich von der Karte, dann findest Du die Trails auch! 
Sind nur bedingt auf ner Karte verzeichnet. 

Melde mich erstmal ab, muss die Rappelkiste hier aufrüsten!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (12. September 2003)

> perfekt zur Bergab - touren...


       

@ Der B..der ich bin........und wir XC Schwuchteln dürfen dann die Scherben von den Trails fegen.

QUOTE]Dein grünes "Bike" auch [/QUOTE] 
Was issen da für ne Schaltung dran oder is der  Singelspiet ? Kann mann den ma testen?



> typisch Weiber


 Das hast Du aber zuerst gesagt. Das der Troll- Dedektor das ohne      ( TvSG) durchgelassen hat." Verständnißlos Kopfschüttel":


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (12. September 2003)

> JOHN DEERE!


 


> FAT-TIRE


  
Das ich nicht lache. Kinderkacke dieses. N`Leichtbau Traktor.


----------



## Edith L. (12. September 2003)

Das ist das Schwermetall am Bahnhof!

Eddie Lawson mal kurz auf Sendung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (12. September 2003)

........und nu der Ultimative Hau in die Fresse aller " SontagnachmittagnurinProtektorenbergabSpaziegänger" Booaaahhh, ich hab den Größten.  " BAM`s Steel rules " Bittäh, was soll denn die kleinliche Gewichtsdiskussion, wiegt über 10 Kg und ist deshalb nich XC. Lächerlich! Fährst Du damit UH verschwinden die Berge einfach so vor Deinen Augen, wie als wenn die einer wechdrücken tät. Und mit so ein`n Pedalgetriebenen Kindertrekker würd ich mich garnich unter die Leute wagen. So, Der B, bin ja mal gespannt wie Du den toppen willst.

BAM, the greatest   

Ps: Fake Pic`s werden sofort der Disqualifikation zugeführt. Original only.


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (12. September 2003)

.....schwule SW kagge.


----------



## Edith L. (13. September 2003)

@alle Beteiligten hier: Ihr wollt diesen thread wirklich sterben lassen?

@ Der B und BAM

Also B mir fiel da schon noch was ein!  

So'n schöner Braunkohlebagger im Tagebau Schöningen. Das Problem wird bloss sein, in der Totale deinen "Blumendraht" wiederzufinden!!!!   

Macht was draus!!!!

Schon gelesen: Im Harz wird 800 km langes MTBstreckennetz um Goslar eingerichtet.  "......auf bereits vorhandenen Forstwegen...."!  

So, dann bis Sonntag 14.00 Uhr First Cycle-Elm zur south-east- Nieder-Ihr-Sachsen-limited-bottle-tour! 

MFG
Eddie


----------



## Elmtb (14. September 2003)

Dirt und downhillbike schön und gut...
...aber was macht ihr, wenn ihr mal ne 160 km tour aufn Brocken machen wollt?

P.S.:
Warum stellt ihr die Bomber vor so große, mechanische Gerätschaften? Davor wirkt doch alles klein und schmächtig.


----------



## Der B (14. September 2003)

Auf den Brocken kommt man doch auch hoch mit so nem Brocken... 

Wozu gibt es Lastenheli`s???


----------



## Der B (14. September 2003)

Nee mal ernst!

in den ersten Gang schalten und Kette marsch....

nach Stunden oben angekommen, Pils trinken, runterfahren, spaß gehabt...


----------



## Sir Gempi (14. September 2003)

Jo Leude,

bin immer mal wieder da, Suttgart war ne feine Sache, schön locker was weggefahren da  , da konnte die Asse schon einpacken irgendwie... :-(

Ich hoffe ihr seid gut getourt heute, nächtes Wochenende bin ihc mit Freuden wieder dabei, vielleicht sollte man sich wirklich nochmal zu ner Brockenerklimmung aufmachen, ich war dieses Jahr noch nicht einmal oben, das ist eigentlich kein Zustand... Wie wär's damit? Der B, du kennst doch bestimmt paar lecker Abfahrten...


----------



## gage_ (14. September 2003)

Elmtb .. also ich hab so ne Kiste schon mal auf den Brocken hochgefahren ... 

Ganz von oben runter siehts beim Brocken mit reizvollen Abfahrten eher duenn aus, der Wanderweg mit den Bohlen ist zwar nicht ganz langweilig (sowohl hoch als auch runter), aber das Fussvolk das dort unterwegs ist, ist teilweise doch sehr aggro.


----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gage_ _
> *... der Wanderweg mit den Bohlen ist zwar nicht ganz langweilig (sowohl hoch als auch runter), aber das Fussvolk das dort unterwegs ist, ist teilweise doch sehr aggro. *


Dem Fussvolk kannst du aus dem Weg "gehen", wenn Du da ab/nach 19:00 Uhr runterfährst. Das macht dann Laune  

Probier's mal 

BTW: Der Wanderweg mit den Bohlen ... den nennt man auch Gortheweg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (15. September 2003)

Morgen allerseits!

Vom Goetheweg (Bohlenweg) gibt es aber ein paar nette Abzweigungen, schön verblockt, in Richtung Eckertalspeere und Ilsetal, da sind dann auch keine Fussgänger mehr unterwegs!!!
Bloss nicht Richtung Bad Harzburg!

MFG
Eddie


----------



## Der B (15. September 2003)

isch sach nua filosofenweg....(ich liebe die Rechtsschreib*revolution*)


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (15. September 2003)

Ich sag nur Klose Führer Harz alte Ausführung( Ringordner), gibt es in BS leider nur noch im Fahrradantiquitäten-Fachhandel AV. Danach: Brocken, Goetheweg, Torfhaus; Kaiserweg,( Der heißt so weil seit Kaisers Zeiten nicht mehr erneuert, deshalb einfach nur geil) Eckertalstausee.

@ o\o Hoffentlich ist He1X1en nichts zugestoßen, der Elm ist groß und die Tiere gefährlich:


----------



## Edith L. (15. September 2003)

Mmmmh, hab noch nen kleinen Nachtrag bzgl. kurze Sachstandsmitteilung vom Wochenende.

Für die, die es interessiert! 

Erkältungsmässig leicht angeschlagen, traf ich mich mit Wendy und BAM am Sonntag, den 14.09.2003 gegen 14.00 UHR bei 1.st cycle. Eigentlich wollte ich mich ein bisschen zurückhalten!
Obwohl ursprünglich abgemacht war, in den Elm zu fahren, ging es dann einvernehmlich Richtung SZ-Mountains. Dort waren BAM und ich schon längere Zeit nicht mehr und für Wendy war es absolutes Neuland. Gefahren werden sollte von SZ Salder aus bis zum Bismarckturm oberhalb von SZ-BAD. 

Als absolut schrecklich ist aber die Anfahrt von BS nach SZ zu bezeichnen.  BAM merkte an, dass er beim nächsten Mal besser sein RR nimmt. Insbesondere war unser lovely BAM dann noch gezwungen ab Sonnenberg bis SZ-Beddingen am verhassten Zweigkanal zu fahren. Naja, ist immerhin ein Foto entstanden zum Posting mein Bike und sich bewegende Gerätschaften der Industriegesellschaft. Der Veröffentlichung wird entgegengesehen. 
So den Rest der Anfahrt spar ich mir!  

Ab SZ-Salder ging es dann ansteigend in die Berge rein. Zuerst ging es westlich in Richtung Burgberg. Dort einen Downhill abwärts und ich schob dann eine kleine Flickeinlage ein. Schliesslich ging es nördlich des Burgberges weiter und um diese herum, um dann südlich davon den Kamm wieder in Richtung Burgberg zu erklimmen. An der Burg erneut angekommen, ging es auf den Wegen zurück zum Parkplatz, um nach einem Singletrail mit Überraschungen dann nach ca. 250 m Forstwegautobahn in einen rechtsseitigen herrlichen und ansteigenden Singletrail in Richtung Adlerhorst einzufahren. Am Adlerhorst angekommen ging es dann auf dem Kaiserweg( Glaube das Teil heisst so) Richtung SZ-Gebardtshagen weiter.  
In Gebardtshagen angekommen, biegt man dann bei einer Hundeschule wieder ein und fährt einen Singletrail zum Reihersee rauf. Ich ! fuhr dann weiter auf dem Singletrail bis zum eigentlichen gedachten Zielpunkt. Der gleiche Weg wurde dann zurückgemoscht. Die Charakteristik der Wege sorgt jedenfalls für hinreichende Abwechslung. Da die SZ-Berge aus Kalkstein bestehen und diese ca 4 cm dicken Schichtplatten nämlich teilweise senkrecht aus dem Boden ragen und zwar mitunter als Eckige Zacken (Drachenrücken) sowie diese Wege dann auch noch von Baumwurzeln überwachsen werden, kann sich vielleicht der geneigte Leser vorstellen, dass dieser Spot als technisch etwas anspruchsvoller zu bezeichnen ist. Insbesondere die Wurzeln und Steine machen die Angelegenheit teilweise sehr ruppig.  
Die Kondition wird dadurch gefordert, als dass diese Wege immer schön bergauf und -ab führen und es sich nicht etwa nur um kurze Singletrails handelt.

Auf dem Rückweg von SZ nach BS wählte ich eine andere Route und habe mir dabei noch einige CC-Einlagen gegönnt. 

Im Ergebnis waren es insgesamt 4,5 Std und 90 km.
Technisch und konditionell ist diese Standardtour anspruchsvoll.    

@ Sir Gempi, klingt gut oder?! Das nächste Mal biste dabei, ist nämlich was für Dich! Wirst auch Du mal gefordert und ordentlich durchgerüttelt!  

P.S: Ich bleibe meinen Ankündigungen treu!

MFG
Eddie


----------



## Hexen1x1 (15. September 2003)

Schönen Wochenstart allerseits !

Also Jungs und Mädels (gibt es hier überhaupt welche ?)
ich muß zugeben, der Elm hat mehr zu bieten, als ich bisher dachte. Auch wenn er so seine Tücken hat  ...

Also jedenfalls habe ich den Elm-Boden geknutscht als ob er heilig wäre ....   Sollte noch ein bißchen üben mit diesen "blöden" SPD-Pedalen ... kommt nämlich nicht so gut, wenn man es nicht schafft gemeinsam mit seinem Bike über einen Baumstamm zu kommen ... schon gar nicht, wenn daneben ein Schlammloch ist .... entsprechend sah ich danach aus ... Ihr hättet Eure Freude gehabt ... 

Hättet Ihr mich nicht warnen können, daß man im Elm dreckig wird ??????  

Nee, mal im Ernst, war echt super, viele klasse Singletrails, aber wie schon erwartet, ein bißchen muß ich schon noch üben.
Abend´s war ich schachmatt, keinen meter weiter hätte ich fahren wollen .....

Aber eines ist mir eher unangenehm aufgefallen:

Mir war auch schon vor dem Samstag klar, daß Braunschweiger nicht gerade zu den freundlichsten Bevölkerungsgruppen der Welt gehören, aber ein einfaches Hallo unter Bikern wäre doch irgendwie nett gewesen, oder liege ich da falsch ? Das kenn ich aus anderen Regionen ganz anders !

Der "preschten" doch 2 Typen an mir vorbei ... ok, ich weiß jetzt Jungs Ihr seid am Berg schneller als ich, aber dafür hatte ich noch die Puste für ein "hallo" und Ihr nicht !!!!! *grummel*

Naja, das nur mal so am Rande. Hat auf jedenfall Spaß gemacht, und ich war bestimmt nicht das letzte mal dort biken ...

Wie war denn Eure Tour ??? Alle sauber nach Hause gekommen ?

Wie ist es denn nun ? Welchen Threat erhalten wir aufrecht ?

Gruß von einer ziemlich
müden Hexe.


----------



## Edith L. (15. September 2003)

Hört sich doch schon mal ganz "ereignisreich" an, was Dir im Elm wiederfahren ist! 

Konntest Du denn meine Hinweise gebrauchen, oder hast Du Dich heillos verfranzt?!

Naja, Jungens eben! Vergibst Dir nix mit Gruessen, die hatten eben selber keine Luft mehr! 

Wie es uns erging, kannst Du oben lesen!

BAM meinte wir sollen diesen thread einfach an Braunschweig und Umgebung von den mods anhängen lassen!
Wäre schade um die Postings, zu mal hier nun wirklich nicht nur über den Elm gepostet wird und andere die Tipps vielleicht auch noch gebrauchen können, so geht nichts verloren! 

Also *mods * gebt euch einen Ruck! Diesen thread anhängen an thread Braunschweig und Umgebung!

@Elmtb: Die Herren nennen mehrere Bikes ihr Eigentum!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmtb (16. September 2003)

Öhm, 

"Der "preschten" doch 2 Typen an mir vorbei ... ok, ich weiß jetzt Jungs Ihr seid am Berg schneller als ich, aber dafür hatte ich noch die Puste für ein "hallo" und Ihr nicht !!!!!"

Ja, ich war mit Kumpel an besagtem Tag im Elm und bin auch an jemandem vorbeigeprescht.
Sorry, wenn du es warst, ich musste mich... äh... konzentrieren! genau!
Aber sonst grüße ich jeden entgegenkommenden und überholten, nur die grüßen auch sehr oft nicht zurück. Aber das Thema hatten wir ja schon mal...


@Eddie:
I know. Ich habe auch nen Rennrad. Aber MTBs leider nur dieses Sofa. Es hat mir aber immer treue Dienste geleistet.


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (17. September 2003)

shit


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (17. September 2003)

> mein Bike und sich bewegende Gerätschaften der Industriegesellschaft.





> Warum stellt ihr die Bomber vor so große, mechanische Gerätschaften? Davor wirkt doch alles klein und schmächtig.


@elmtb Genau!



> Macht Ihr Krafttraining, etc ?


@ He1X1EN Na klar. Damit!


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (17. September 2003)

CroMo II


----------



## Edith L. (17. September 2003)

Für Insider:

"HAGAN DER SCHRECKLICHE"

oder

"HAGAN-HOE, RITTER SEINER MAJESTÄT"

@BAM, irgendwo gibt es im Forum einen thread über hagan: "Halten die" oder so ähnlich!  
Naja, Deiner hält!

Mmmmh, die 103 könnte schwerer sein!

MFG


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (17. September 2003)

Die Lok mußte ich abstossen, bin wegen  Raserei meine Bahncart losgeworden.



> Naja, Deiner hält!



@o\o Kult geht, Klasse bleibt.


----------



## Edith L. (17. September 2003)

@Elmtb: Ist ja geil: ......, dass Du Samstag den ganzen Tag im Elm auf der Lauer gelegen hast und dann ganz zufällig und so....und dann nicht mal grüßen.....! 

MFG
Eddie

Sach mal, Du arbeitest nicht zufällig bei Hahne oder?


----------



## Elmtb (18. September 2003)

Nein, bei Hahne zu arbeiten würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen!

Ich glaube die haben (sorry) nicht so die Kompetenz und das MTB-spezifische Fachwissen.

Radstudio wäre eher was...

Naja, das ich ein Forummitglied treffe ist schon Zufall und konnte ich ja nicht ahnen... Und wie gesagt, normalerweise grüße ich alles. Selbst Hochsitze und Gullydeckel


----------



## Edith L. (18. September 2003)

N'abend!

Für die Wahrheit über Hahne muss man sich wohl nicht entschuldigen! Die Stückzahl macht's!
 

MFG


----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (18. September 2003)

> Die Stückzahl macht's!


 

@ o\o Wieviel haste denn gekauft?


> normalerweise grüße ich alles. Selbst Hochsitze und Gullydeckel


  

Gruz BAM

derfürSpassmitDruckhutverwarntwurdeihmdasaberwertwar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (23. September 2003)

...............oder Weiten ohne Ende??????????? 


















Haaalllllloooooooohhhhhhh......................................................



































.....mmh, die könnten hier auch mal wieder staubwischen.

BAM
derjetztverärgertdasProgrammwechselt


----------



## Edith L. (3. November 2003)

Nach dem ich mich in der letzten Zeit öfter in der Asse und im Oderwald rumgetrieben habe, war am 01.11.2003 endlich mal wieder bei schönem Herbstwetter für eine 4 Std. Tour der Elm an der Reihe. Los ging es wie immer von Braunschweig aus durch diverse kleine Singletrail-Wäldchen und Feldwege schliesslich über den Dettumer Grund in den Elm hinein. Auf ne Watzumer Häuschen Runde hatte ich kein Bock. Daher über den Drachenberg, die Krümmelburg und Kuxberg diverse verlaubte und lehmschmierige Singletrails und Rampen rauf und runter gefahren. Man muss sich auch mal belasten. Sind auch anständig Kilometer zusammengekommen.  

@ BAM irgendwo hast Du mal geschrieben, die haben nen Singletrail bis zur Unfahrbarkeit umgemodelt. Der ist aber i.O.  Zwar noch ein paar Steine aber endlich ist das Bruchholz raus. Glaub auch nicht, dass die da Holz rausholen, sieht eher wie ne Instandsetzung aus. Der Weg wird jedenfalls wieder ein Superinsidersingletrail werden. Müssen wir nur mal vermehrt (ein-) fahren.


----------



## FlatterAugust (30. August 2005)

Eddie L. schrieb:
			
		

> @ BAM irgendwo hast Du mal geschrieben, die haben nen Singletrail bis zur Unfahrbarkeit umgemodelt. Der ist aber i.O.  Zwar noch ein paar Steine aber endlich ist das Bruchholz raus. Glaub auch nicht, dass die da Holz rausholen, sieht eher wie ne Instandsetzung aus. Der Weg wird jedenfalls wieder ein Superinsidersingletrail werden. Müssen wir nur mal vermehrt (ein-) fahren.



So, nachdem unser Braunschweig Thread mangels unterhaltender Beiträge in der mittwochs Bedeutungslosigkeit zu versinken droht, werde ich mal unseren alten Kultthread wieder reaktivieren.
Wie aus dem Titel erkenntlich, geht es hier um Touren und " Wer hat den Größten" und nicht um billigste  und somit margenfreie Federgabelbezugsmöglichkeiten. 
Hier sollen Touren geplant und beschrieben werden. 

Da der Elm ja bekanntermaßen den Fuss des Harzes ( Wer hier Harz Hartz schreibt, fliegt) bildet, plane ich am kommenden We eine Elm/ Harztour. Ohne Autos. Vorschläge erwünscht.
gruzBAM


----------



## Edith L. (30. August 2005)

*Lach*  
Wie wäre es denn mit einer 200 km Tour durch das Harzervorland, um dann im Elm die Entscheidung zu suchen?


----------



## FlatterAugust (2. September 2005)

Für alle die nach Bad B. noch am leben sind:

Ort  	38100 Loser Town Braunschweig
Land 	Niedersachsen
Treffpunkt 	Eisenbahnbrücke Kastanienallee/Nußberg 10:30 h
Beschreibung 	Große elmrunde stop guide Eddie L. & BAM stop stark singletrail lastig stop ca. 100 km stop 1000 hm < stop keine jeans stop ca. 4- 6 h stop 10.30 h stop eisenbahnbrücke kastanienallee/ nußberg stop max. 10 min toleranz stop bei dauerregen fällt die tour in's wasser stop viel spass ende
Dauer 	< ????-??
Kontakt 	Fragen Sie ihren Administrator
Start 	04.09.2005 10:30
Tempo 	langsam
Schwierigkeit 	leicht

gruzBAM


----------



## unterwegs (3. September 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Loser Town Braunschweig


   



			
				FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Treffpunkt 	Eisenbahnbrücke Kastanienallee/Nußberg 10:30 h




Ach kacke. Hätt ich das gewusst wär ich in BS geblieben am Wochenende. Die Brücke ist keinen KM von meiner WG entfernt  


PS: Elm = Reifenplätter


----------



## FlatterAugust (3. September 2005)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Loser Town Braunschweig


   


			
				unterwegs schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Elm = Reifenplätter


   

gruzBAM


----------



## Edith L. (4. September 2005)

Mahlzeit,

bin für heute mal sportlich raus!(Ich glaub das ist regional bedingt ansteckend)

Viel Spass!


----------



## Edith L. (5. September 2005)

Und die große Flatter gestern gemacht?

Träum!






Hab es gestern erst ab 17 Uhr noch mal geschafft den Bock zu reiten. 
Bin dann aber nur im westlichen Vorelm   rumgeballert. Und Ballern geht auf den Trails derzeit so ab, da alle Wege staubtrocken sind. Heftig! Nachdem Frühjahr m.M.n. jetzt sowieso die beste Zeit zum Biken!

Hab dabei dann noch Andreas getroffen. In Anbetracht seines "Retrozaskars" mit Mag 21   haben wir gut gelacht über das was man heute alles unbedingt zum biken haben muss!   

Wat haste denn in Bad B. gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

